# Tripod for macro photography



## lrivero (May 14, 2012)

Could someone suggest a good tripod in the moderate price range for macro photograpy. Something that can get pretty close to the ground. Thank you in advance!


----------



## kirispupis (May 14, 2012)

Unfortunately the words 'macro tripod' and 'moderate price' generally are not heard in the same sentence. 

I use a Gitzo 2541EX and an Acratech GP ball head. They work quite well though I believe Gitzo has replaced my tripod with another model. Basically the Explorer arm type will work well. I did not buy the geared version, though I wish I had.

Also do not forget that you'll need a decent macro rail.

Alternatively, a lot of macro photography can be done hand held. If you look at some of my recent shots - http://500px.com/jcalev almost every single one of my macro shots were taken hand held. There's only a few that were taken from a tripod (mainly the stacks and water drop shots).


----------



## D_Rochat (May 14, 2012)

The Manfrotto 055xprob is moderately priced and you can get it right down to the ground. I'm sure there is better, but I got mine off ebay brand new for dirt cheap and I know there are a bunch of people around here who can back me up on it's quality.


----------



## dr croubie (May 14, 2012)

Similar to the Manfrotto 055CXPRO3, I've got the Vanguard AltaPro 183CT.
Basically the same tripod, both carbon fibre, both about the same height packed and standing (within 5cm or so), same weight, same carrying capacity, same price (give or take $30 at B+H when I bought mine).

Main difference is that the Manfrotto only goes straight up, straight down, or 90 degrees, the Vanguard goes anywhere in between (and you can tighten an allen-key they give you to lock it in place for extra load capacity.

There a pic in my sig of my tripod (you can't quite see it, only one leg and the column tilting down, I've got an AcraSwiss Monoball P0 and Kirk A-S clamps to my 7D), or here's a better pic of theirs:





Also, there's a pic of my macro kit and bellows, halfway down page 52 of this thread at TDP.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 14, 2012)

As already suggested, but add a basic 3D head (manfrotto 056 for example) and a sliding macro plate (manfrotto 454, for example)


----------



## dr croubie (May 14, 2012)

I've heard bad things about the Manfrotto 454, like it moves side-to-side when turning the dial for back- and forward, has anyone else got one and had these issues?
There's also rails made by Velbon and Novoflex, the Velbon i've seen at a local shop for $250, looked very nice but too expensive (B+H has them for $130).


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (May 14, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> The Manfrotto 055xprob is moderately priced and you can get it right down to the ground. I'm sure there is better, but I got mine off ebay brand new for dirt cheap and I know there are a bunch of people around here who can back me up on it's quality.



Realy a nice Tripod! I own one myself, decent quality and gives you a lot of options for macro.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 14, 2012)

@dr croubie

I've not had these problems with the 454, so long as the gear thread is kept grease and the brass lock is unscrewed it's fine. At true macro everything is exagerated, including camera movement. I'm prepared to let the camera settle before taking my shot, maybe others are not.


----------



## knkedlaya (May 14, 2012)

+1 for Manfrotto 055xprob.


----------



## gferdinandsen (May 14, 2012)

055xprob without a doubt


----------



## RC (May 14, 2012)

Another one to add to your research list is this Vanguard. This is non CF if that is the route you want to go

http://www.vanguardworld.com/index.php/en/pv/products/photo-video/detail-1-4-15-89.html

With SBH-100 ball head and QS-39 shoes:
http://www.vanguardworld.com/index.php/en/pv/products/photo-video/detail-1-4-225-623.html


----------



## lrivero (May 15, 2012)

Thank you very much for everyone's input. It has helped me a great deal! I'm sure it has helped everyone else with the same question. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## YellowJersey (May 16, 2012)

I highly recommend the Manfrotto 410 geared head. It allows for very fine adjustments. I love mine.


----------



## briansquibb (May 16, 2012)

+1 for Manfrotto 055xprob.

I also use it with the Manfrotto gimbal with large whites attached


----------



## YellowJersey (May 17, 2012)

Also check out the Gitto's MTL9 or MTL2 line with the adjustable centre column. 

I considered the Manfrotto, but thought that the adjustable centre column being restricted to 90 or 0 degrees too limited. The Giotto's can go from 90 to 0 to everywhere in between, making it a bit more versatile, imho. I got an MTL3361B and love it.


----------



## briansquibb (May 17, 2012)

YellowJersey said:


> Also check out the Gitto's MTL9 or MTL2 line with the adjustable centre column.
> 
> I considered the Manfrotto, but thought that the adjustable centre column being restricted to 90 or 0 degrees too limited. The Giotto's can go from 90 to 0 to everywhere in between, making it a bit more versatile, imho. I got an MTL3361B and love it.



You adjust the centre column angle by changing the lengths of the legs


----------



## YellowJersey (May 18, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> YellowJersey said:
> 
> 
> > Also check out the Gitto's MTL9 or MTL2 line with the adjustable centre column.
> ...



True, but on the Giotto, you can just tilt the centre column, which I think is easier, less complicated, and less time consuming than fiddling with the legs.


----------



## briansquibb (May 18, 2012)

YellowJersey said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > YellowJersey said:
> ...



Personal preference - but I am not that keen on sticking a 1DS3 + 180 macro on a tripod supported boom arrangement - I can see that tipping over/shaking. If speed was an issue then I would handhold. Setting up the lighting will take more time than adjusting the legs.


----------



## YellowJersey (May 18, 2012)

Fair enough. To each their own, right?


----------



## briansquibb (May 18, 2012)

YellowJersey said:


> Fair enough. To each their own, right?



Absolutely - just like I dont use a monopod with the large whites. I often use the tripod as a bipod though.

8) 8) 8)


----------

